# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 4



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
LouF ES/IVF EC 01/05 ET 03/05     

Babywish ES/IVF EC 01/05     

 Fuzzier ES/IVF Stims 20/04 Scan 26/04     

sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 04/05 & 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12 or 13/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
tweetie 5th ES/IVF D/R 24/04 Baseline 09/05 EC 22/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

Ladymoonlight looking into Eggsharing 

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quick one !!!

Lou-so gald you talked to the egg co-ordinator, I know its difficult getting through this stage,but before you know it you will have 2 healthy embies nestling nicely     I just know it hunny   

Babywish-loads of luck to you too sweetie,really hope this is the one for you    

Sweetkitty-hope your ok in your 2ww hun and not going too mad    

Loads of luck and love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya girls
well we are back from our scan and we now have 17 follies 7 ripe ones and the rest around 14-15mm so finges crossed the drugs from tonights jab will bring them along aswell, having my HCG jab tonight well now actually and ec on monday at 9.45, thanks for all the + vibes it may have just done the trick, that and the orange top, knickers and flip flops i have had on !!! have got an orange pillow case on bed and an orange dressing gown for ec too !!!
Kelly thanks for the    they mean the world right now.
babywish i was looking for you today have u got long dark hair tied up and were sat behind the glass doors was gonna come over on our way out but chickend out incase it wasnt u !!! It looks like u are in b4 us arrive at 9 ec for 9.45 so we should deffo se eachother too !!!
good luck and well done to all am off to do do my last jab of this cycle fingers crossed !!  
lol 
Lou xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck Lou!!!  Sending you lots of positive vibes for Monday!

T xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lou and babywish,

Sending tonnes of love and luck for you                                   

Lou-as for the egg situation,hopefully you will have a lovely growing spurt before e/c ,if you get to the stage where you have to make a decision you will know whats right hunny,I know its hard but you can do it   

Love to all

Kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

hope ya all doing ok and enjoying the weekend!!

just popping by to say  to lou and babywish for EC tomorrow

sweetkitty hope that the  isgoing ok

tweetie sos and fuzzier hope tx is going smoothly!

Emilyxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thanks for the good luck wishes really appreciate them will let u know how we get on as soon as i can
babywish hoe u get on ok too might see u there will keep an eye out for ya(not that i know what u look like !!!
Right am off to bed doubt i will sleep much but will try anyway dh already asleep on sofa so no change there then !!!!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kermie...

Very best of luck hunny...Hope you get what you desire.      

       

       

Love

Vicki x x x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

Thank you sooooo much for your good wishes & vibes, they mean an awful lot. Right now I'm bricking it for tomorrow.....

Lou I'll be looking out for the "tangoed" lady tomorrow !!!   , I really hope we see each other & that everything goes well for you too honey.

Thank you all again. Will try & catch up tomorrow.

Night night

xxxx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi everyone, just getting used to stimms at the moment! dont feel too bad,v tired at night, funny dreams, lots of sweat and tears but getting exited now! thinking of you lou and babywish hope all goes well today lots of eggs! how are you getting on tweetie and fussier when are your e/c dates? sweet kitty hope the  isnt driving u insane! good luck for r/v appt kelly dont give up hi to pickle 99 and mrs redcp - where r u up 2? hope everyone is enjoying the bh, not looing forward to work tom! tlk soon sos x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies well i am lay on the sofa with pillow hot water bottle and a laptop !!!!
All went well we got 10 eggs in the end so 5 each, am relly pleased with it, i am in pain now so gonna relax on sofa for abit will post again later 
babywish wish i had to got to meet ya but never mind mr Patel thought i was u and came in and told me how many eggies u got !!!! he was really embarresed when he realisd he got us mixed up !!! Well done by the way !!!
thanks for all the lovley warm wishes hugs to all
lol 
Lou xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Lou have already told you once but wanted to say again. Im over the moon for you hunny. Heres hoping all your Birthday wishes come true hunny.  
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

How are you all?
Lou I can't believe that!! I think you must have been right next door to me!! when Mr Patel told me 10 eggs DP & i just assumed that was the number we would keep, so we didn't say anything, so when he came back into the room a little while later he said: Why didn't you tell me you got 24? 
did you hear those little brats running riot just outside the ward? the nurses were soooo "pivved off"
I'm so happy you got enough for Egg share honey, must be sooo relieved. I'm worrying silly now as Mr patel has given me "strict" instructions to try & avoid OHSS, as I'm now very likely to get it. He also warned me ET might not go ahead on wednesday if it's too bad  . 
We must meet up sometime soon.

So everyone please give me some   & sticky vibes.
I'm soooo very unomfortable, gonna lye down with a hot water bottle.
Will catch up soon
xxxx
xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Susana !!!!

Hunny - I am so happy for you and Mick !!!

I am jumping for joy for you !!!! Even Paul is really excited and says "congratulations" 

PM me when you want to go fo a coffee !!!

Sorry to gate-crash - 

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just a quick post to Babywish and Lou

fab news on ur eggies!

Lou hope u have a very happy birthday sweetie
glad to hear about ur result today
Have a gr8 day tomorrow sweetie

Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls.
babywish-congrats hunni 24 eggs thats fantastic news hunni.i am so chuffed for you.what a mix up going on at the clinic.quite funny though in a way.how are you feeling.any signs of hshope not and goodluck with tomorrow hunni,hope it all goes well and to plan.have you had a call about your embies?how are they doing hunni?goodluck.lol.xxxx.lisa.

lou-f-weldone too hunni thats fab on the eggs.how are you doing and how are the embies doing?are you in for et wed too??goodluck hunni.lol.xxx.

emily-i am fine thanks hunni and doing fine so far with d/r.go back next tuesday for baseline scan and hopefully start stimms then aswell.hope you are well hunni.lol.xx.

how is everyone doing then

sos-we havent seen you on sprungies of late hope everything is fine.you will have to let me know when you started stimms hunni.how are the side affects wearing off i hope.  .lol.xx.

well i hope to hear of great news here soon.lol.chat soon.xxxxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

am pulling my bl**dy hair out still no call from clinic trying to stay + but i just cant keep thinking they are putting off calling us coz it 's all gone t&&s up    surly they know by now so much for enjoying my bl**dy birthday all i want to do is throw up  
susana wish u on line atleast then i would know if u had heard from them !!! Hope there is no sign of OHSS for ya hun
take care  everyone
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

We got the call and only 1 emby made it but atleast we have one it could have been really bad and ended up with none so fingers crossed ET tomoz at 8am.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

to you
 to you
 dear Lou
 to yooooooooouuuuuuu


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Just wanted to send loads of squidgy luck and sticky vibes to Lou and Babywish


                           

Lou-it only takes one hunny,there is no reason why it wont work   

Babywish-wow egg        

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Lou darling  (again!)
You prob dont wanna hear this but it only takes one sweetie
i hope and pray this is ur special embie
Lots of  for ET tomorrow darlin

Babywish hope that u are doing ok

Tweetie good to hear from you 
glad the d/r is going ok

kelly hope ur doing ok  for ur appt next week  

sos  for ur stimming scan on thursday honey

Love to anyon i missed
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  follow up 09/05  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

Babywish ES/IVF  Testing 18/05     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
 Fuzzier ES/IVF EC 05/05 ET 08/05     

sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 04/05 & 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12 or 13/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
tweetie 5th ES/IVF D/R 24/04 Baseline 09/05 EC 22/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info (bourn hall) 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello girls

Thank you all so much for all your messages  

Lou   honey! I've just sent you a PM. Hope you're OK, we did get that phone call bl**dy late didn't we? I'm sending all    for your strong embie hun. Rest up today , tomorrow's going to be fine. Shame it looks like I'm going to miss you at the clinic, we've got to be there @ 10:15.

Out of the 12 eggs we got to keep, only 4 have fertilised, the embryologist just didn't want to get into a conversation as to how good they were or why only 4 made it , etc.... .
I'm worrying silly about the linic turning us down tomorrow for ET, I'm doing everything I can to try & avoid OHSS, but how can you stop it? I'm drinking over 3 ltrs of water plus loads of milk, eating chicken & fish & 4 Aspirins a day as per the consultant's instructions, but I still feel very uncomfortable   .

Anyway, I'm going to try the search facility & see what else I can find about OHSS.

Hope everyone's OK
xxxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi sorry to jump this thread

Lou: Hope that 1 special embie is the one lots of +++ vibes to you Happy Birthday

Babywish: I drank lucozade sport the isotonic one also tescos do there own brand of isotonic drink I had one every hour when i had 35 eggs collected and had no signs of ohss other than what you are doing I dont think there is much more good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emily-forgot to mention could you pop me on the waiting to share list and I will keep you posted,I seem to be at the top of the list for miracles   thanks chuck  

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

The reason u are on the top part is that u are a mummy to oliver 

If u dont want to be up there i can change u to the waiting to eggshare part

Emilyxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am gonna keep i short and sweet our poor little embie didnt make it we got there this morning and they told us it just didnt keep splitting so no 2ww for us    we are gutted am gonna take a few days away from here ( if i can !!) good luck to everyone massive thanks to u all very special ladiess xx
lol
Lou xx
ps massive hugs Susana u know my thoughts and best wishes are with u fingers crossed xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lou,

I am so sorry hunny,you have done so well to get this far and to have to deal with this now!I cant imagine how you are feeling hunny,I am thinking of you loads  

Babywish-sending you loads of    

Emily-sorry hun,didnt realise,thats fine with me  

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick post as am at work

Lou honey i know u r taking a few days away

So sad and sorry to read ur news babe

You and dh are in my thoughts

All my love

Emilyxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry its been a while, had problems accessing the site for a few days. 

LouF - so sorry to hear your news hunni  

Susana - hope you made it to transfer today with no sign of that nasty ohss 

Sos - how you doing hun, hope your not still suffering from the side effects

Kelly - how you keeping hun?

Emily - hope alls well with you hunni.

Tweetie - how d/r goin hun?

As for me had yet another scan yesterday and i have 20 follies all between 16 and 17mm. Follies were slow to grow but have grown steadily. Trigger jab x2 tonite at 11.30, ec is on friday and et on monday. Still suffering side effects and i've gone up 2 dress sizes with the bloatedness, though i've lost 3 lbs

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Got my info through from Bourn Hall...So I'll be going there definitely. I'm going to take info pack to GP to have a look at in hope that he will do my bloods for me...also it'll reduce the cost. Just need to raise the money now £650 just in case GP says no...anyone know of any get rich quick schemes lol...I asked my mum if she'd help a little financially and she said no as she is worried in case something goes wrong if I get pregnant as I had problems with my last son's pregnancy and doesn't want anything bad to happen to me. What she forgets is that it was hospital negligence that made me so ill and my son, and I would be looked after and monitored properly here if I did have a pregnancy (my last son was born in Belgium long story!) But what's getting me is that she's given my best friend whose getting married, money towards the cost of her hubby to be's paperwork £135 for the Home Office as he is a foreign national as an 'engagement' present but knowing my mate she probably asked if she could 'Borrow it' and mum and dad said to her...oh it's ok think of it as an engagement present I wouldn't mind her hubby to be's mum give her £700 for her wedding dress and she bought one from ebay for £130 so she should have had ample money left to pay for the bloody paperwork herself. I'm absolutely fuming ...she can help my mate but won't help me and I'm her own flesh and blood! Her reply when I asked her about it was 'You've had enough over the years' That has hurt me deeply.  but don't want to fall out with mum and dad over it. I'm chief bridesmaid for my mate...but I'm so tempted out of principal to say I can't make it as I'm having to save every penny I have so me and DH can have the baby we so desperately want as my mum won't help us out.

Do I sound bitter? I just want to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Home from work so just been catching up

Lou thinking of u

Kelly not long to go til ur appt 

Tweetie  u can stim next week

Vicki Bourn hall is a gr8 clinic, not far from me i went to a meet just over a week ago with ladys from bourn was fab

Kay  for EC on friday

Susanna hope that ET went well 

tracy hope ur doing ok honey

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls how are you all

emily-i am keeping my fingers crossed that all will be fine to start hunni.thanks for keeping yours crossed too.lol.xxx.

babywish-i really hope everything went well and that you got to go for et hunni.have been reading and waiting for news.lol.xxx.  

mrsredcap-i would be fuming too.i cant believe your mum would actually say that to you.im so sorry that this is happening to you as you cant help but feel bitter about it can you and i certainly wouldnt go out of principle,but thats me bitter and twisted and i hold a grudge so would of fallen out with me mum aswell i think.so dont mind me hunni.you do what you need to and i hope your doc helps as mine did and it did help with the initial costs of bloods.still cost me 310.00 though for the 3 big ones though.lol.xxx.

fuzzier-hi there.have put a post on sprungies for you aswell hunni.hope you are well.d/r is going fine thanks hunni.lol.xxx.

sos-where are you hunni.have posted to you a couple of times but you have dissappeared from sight hunni.hope all is well.lol.xxx.

louf-i am so sorry.  .i can only imagine how you are feeling hunni.i wish you all the best for the future.lol.xxxx.

i hope everyone else is well and hope to chat soon.will give you an update when i have been to clinic tuesday.lol.xxxx.


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Lou honey, I'm thinking of you. It's so sad & so bloody unfair.  
When you're ready let me know if you'd like to meet up sometime. I'm always here if you need anything.

Lots of love & thoughts
xxxx

Hi everyone else, How are you all? Thanks very much for your messages & good wishes. Going to keep this short as I'm feeling a bit pants with this mild OHSS. it doesn't look like it's going to dissappear any time soon   . Does anyone know roughly when it'll start to ease off?

Take care everyone. Will be back soon
xxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

babywish-ohss.well if you are pg it might last a while unfortunately.keep the intake of fluids up hunni and look after yourself.i had it on first tx and was in discomfort but it did ease up for me.fingers crossed for you hunni.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Ahh babywish - hope the ohss eases real soon for you hunni

Tweetie - posted you in sprungies

Mrs Redcap - parents can be so ignorant and hurtful at times so you fume away girl. i get like this every birthday and christmas when my mum 'forgets' about me and spoils everyone else you'd think after 33 years i'd be used to it but it hurts just as much every year

I hope everyones ok, all those of you who are gonna be mummies and all those of you waiting to start and all those of you who've had to deal with a negative outcome i send you all a whopping great big huge  

Will try to pop on saturday to let you know the result of ec and how many fertilise. Et is on monday

Kay x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Susana - Benn watching out for you.

I have everything crossed for you - I see mine and Pauls prayers worked last time so I am sure they will for test day !! 

T xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Tashja

Thanks so much honey!! When this is over we have to go for that overdued pannini!!!!

Thanks for your & Paul's support  

Susana
xxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ahhhh yes - the overdue Pinnini !!!! I will take the Chicken and Bacon !!!

Ohhhh news for you - me ad Paul are moving - to be nearer to you of course  - nothing to do with work moving at all  honest 

Chat soon 

T xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, 

Just a quick one!

Had a scan through the posts since I was last on and just want to send my love to Lou.  So sorry and I hope you can stay strong. xxx

We have been matched for treatment number 2 and are now waiting for AF so we can get a treatment plan in place.  Nice to post some good news as it feels like its been a bleak few weeks.

Take care all, 

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

KAY


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaawwww  thanks for the birthday wishes kelly. How are you hunni hope your keeping well.

Sorry for not doing personals cos i feel like pooh got a bad bad head cold thing, so just a quick update.

Had ec on friday and they found an extra two follies hiding behind all the others so had 22 follies in the end. My doc was amazed cos i produced an egg in every follie, he said this is rare. They were all good quality too. 11 for me and 11 for my recipient.
All 11 fertilised but dh's super pserm wiped out 2 eggies and two others were fertilised by two sperm but i have 7 little embies waiting for me and after all i've been through i am overjoyed with the result.
Love to you all

Kay x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats fab news Kay - you must be thrilled.  Happy birthday.  Have a great day.

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just a quick post to say  Fuzzier
fab news on the embies honey
 for ET and sending lots of  and    for the 

Kelly lots of    for ur follow up appt sweetie
will be thinking of u

Tracy fab news to read u have been matched up!
 the wait isnt too long before u can start on the rollercoaster again!

Susanna hope that the first few days of the  have gone smoothly

Tweetie not long to go til ur baseline  u can move onto the stimmers

Lou u and dh are in my thoughts
love and  to u both

hello to everyone i missed
Love Emilyxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a quickie to say hi and best wishes to everyone on this thread hoping you all have a fab monday. I'll be back on tuesday so will do proper personals then. Thanks for the birthday wishes. Fab news Tracy hope af arrives soon so you can get things moving.

Kay


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a really quick one for all og you,just to spread some good luck cnd lots of love

                                                

Will post more after Tues when I know what we are doing next,think I will write down some questions to ask our consultant.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
How are you all?

Lou ~ if you reading this, thinking of you honey  

Kay~ Happy Birthday & congratulations , so many fertilised! well done  . Good luck with ET  

Kelly ~ how are you honey? Hope the follow-up goes OK & you get loads of info so you can get started asap  .

Tweetie ~ Hope everything's OK with you hun & you get to stimms very soon   

Emily ~ How are you ? Thank you for all the updates & messages , you're a gem   

Tracy ~ That's fantastic news, they found a match really quickly   . When will you be starting? You must be sooo excited   . 

Well I feel a bit better about the Ohss, but it's not gone completely & somehow I've managed to get a cold   . Everywhere I've read, Implantation could be today ?? approx 7 days after EC? I did have a BBT dip on the reading this morning but the "knicker brigade" has been very busy today.... and nothing, not a tiny speck of red... ( sorry TMI   ) So I've got myself on a downer now..

Enough of my rambling.... 
Take care
Susana
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Susanna,

Please done get down hunny,I know it is so hard on the 2ww but everyone has different symptoms,people can get similar symptoms and go on to have different results,what I am trying to say is please done give up hope,there is no reason why it shouldnt work and not everyone gets implantation bleeding,loads of love hunny 

Kay-loads of luck for e/t hunny,great job on the eggs 

Tracy-glad its all moving forward for you hunny  

Loads of love to all

Kelly  x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls i am looking into egg share would u mind if i joined u?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kate - Welcome!!! I just read your other thread about knowing where to start with egg sharing! I'm at the lister, in London.. they seem pretty good! well they got me pg in 2003, not sure if they're be able to do there magic again but I can only but try... they're website if you fancy having a nose is www.ivf.org.uk

Susanna - Hope the 2ww hurry's up for you!!! and def don't worry about not having implatation bleeding! whilst it does happen to some people, it only happens in less than 10% of pregnancies if I remember rightly, so having no blood is good.

Vicki - Grrrrrrrr, just read about your your mum!! family's eh!!!

Hello to everyone else!! I got follow up on tues and if all goes well will be starting DR's again on 15th! 
Not been on this thread much of late! sorry...

Helen x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi helen thanks for that i will have a look

Kate xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 Follow up 09/05 ? D/R 16/05  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  follow up 09/05  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

Babywish ES/IVF  Testing 18/05     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
 Fuzzier ES/IVF ET 08/05     

sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 04/05 & 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12 or 13/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
tweetie 5th ES/IVF D/R 24/04 Baseline 09/05 EC 22/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info (bourn hall) 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kamac80

Welcome to the thread

Wishing u lots of  honey

best wishes

Emilyxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

aww thanks emily 

Nite ladies xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya

Kelly & Helen thank you both so much  you're both an   
Good luck to you both with your follow ups, hope you can get started really soon  

Kate , welcome hun! I've just replied to you on the other thread, hope you find a good clinic soon & can also get started as soon as  

Hi to everyone else, how are you all doing?

Lots of hugs! ( hmmmmm, I feel different this morning......   )
xxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

babywish-goodluck.have everything crossed for you and hoping for that bfp for you.how are you feeling.dont worry about implantation bleed hunni not everyone gets them.as people have already said,everyone is different and so all symptons are different.stay positive and keep those implantation vibes going hunni.lol.xxx.  

kamac 80-welcome hunni.hope you get to eggshare aswell hunni.lol.xx.

emily-im at clinic tomorrow for baseline scan and really hoping to be able to start stimms.hoping i dont have all the probs i had last time.but maybe with them getting me the right drug this time all will be good.will update tomorrow when i get back from clinic.how are you hunni??lol.xx.

fluffyhelen9999-hope everything goes well for you too on tuesday hunni.2 lots of good news would be great.lol.xxx.

pickle-great news that you have been matched hunni and hope you get to start again soon.lol.xxx.

kelly-good idea to write down questions.i did the same in jan when i had my follow up after 3 failed attempts and the questions just kept coming,bet he wished he had never asked me.   .we need to know though hunni and they are there to answer.goodluck.lol.xxx.

fuzzier-have posted to you on sprungies babe,but hope you are well and fingers crossed for you.lol.xxx.

sos-still nothing from you hunni.are you ok?how is everything going with stimminghope to hear from you soon.lol.xxx.

well as for me like i said to emily,i am at clinic for baseline scan tomorrow and hoping for good news that i can start stimming.i cant believe that it has come round so quickly now as not long if i start stimming to ec,scheduled for the 22nd may so getting really excited and hoping that this will be the one for us as it is our last go.we have decided to let nature take its course after this.anyway hope to chat soon and will update tomorrow when i get back.takecare and goodluck.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls just wanted to share some info with you that i forgot to mention when i went to start d/r.my clinic told me that the government had decided that when the new law came in about donation that if you decided to continue despite it no longer being anonymous,that if you have donated before that date any children concieved from that would be able to contact you aswell at a later date,so no wonder so many donors have now stopped,but i wasnt made aware of this until 2 weeks ago and wondered if anyone else had.i do think it is wrong as we had signed contracts at that time to be anonymous and i think that is breaking a signed agreement dont you.just thought i would share that with you all.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi babywish and tweetie and thanks for the welcome - when i get chance i will read through the threads properly!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## Julie2039 (Jan 11, 2006)

MESSAGE FOR BABYWISH

So sorry to barge in on your board I haven't been on for a while and have just noticed Susana is on her 2 WW!! So happy for you that you have got this far and sending you buckets of Babydust and PMA. Got everything crossed. x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Kamac welcome to the thread hun.

Well..What can I say...Try to put the money to one side for egg share and then something crops up AGAIN!  

Hubby tells me we need two new tyres for the 4WD which isn't going to be cheap...Feels like this is not destined to be   I manage to save some money and then BANG! something crops up.

Ahhhh...if only we could all have a fairy godmother eh? 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi vicki thanks hun

Oh no - i hate having to get new tyres - mine need some soon!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Tweetie - Yes I was aware of this as I egg shared before the law changed as well...  can't say it really bothered me as I'm happy with it not being anonymous, but yes I agree they should make you more aware of this before you start with your next treatment..  It was only the councilor that pointed this out to me though, not any of the actual nurses!!
Helen x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fluffyhelen-it didnt bother me either hunni to be honest it was just the fact that they decided to tell after i had already done 2 cycles since the law changed and only just found out about it.no wonder there is a lack of donors now hey.it seems such a shame really.goodluck hunni.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Just thought I would pop on and catch up on some personals before I go for my review 

Susanna-hope your coping ok in this crazy 2ww hunny,got everything crossed for you               


Vicki-what a bummer about you needing new tyres,something always happens when you dont need it to,my fridge keeps making a really funny noise so I am ignoring it 

Kate-welcome to the thread hunny 

Lisa-hope your ok sweetie hope your scan goes well

Helen-hope your follow up goes well,we might be cycle buddies 

Kay,Emily,Pickle and tasha hope your all ok.

I will pop back later after my appointment,consultant is gonna love me,I have about 21 questions to ask 

I signed up for the Love Ladder challenge on the site update thread,not sure what I have let myself in for,has anyone else signed up

Kelly x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I'd ignore the fridge too...If you ignore the fridge an it goes bang your milk gets warm, but if you ignore your tyres and they go bang you die!...I think I'll have to sort it.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls just to let you know the latest on me.well had scan all is well and i start stimming tomorrow.i am so pleased.they are going back to the original dose aswell so even more pleased about that which should mean no delays and everything will hopefully go to plan.hooray.

kelly-really hope you got some joy at review and some answers to those all important questions hunni.lol.xx.

mrsredcap-sorry to hear that you have had a setback with the tx savings having to go on tyres but as you say it is most important to get them done.hope things pick up for you soon and you get to go eggshare hunni.lol.xx

emily-can you update me on the list please as i will be stimming as from tomorrow hunni.lol.thanks.xxx.

hope everyone else is good and all is going well.speak soon.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
How are you?

Julie ~ thanks for your message hun x

Kelly ~ how did the follow up go hun? I hope it went OK & you've got a date to start TX again.

Tweetie ~ how did your baseline scan go? fingers cross it was OK & you can start stimms.

Vicki ~ hope you manage to find some penies soon for your next TX despite the new tyres setback.

Well I've done the unthinkable & have tested today, 9 days after EC & it's a   . I managed to convince myself that If I was pregnant it would have really shown with the UltraEarly P.tests I got over the internet ( they check min of 10 iui of HCG, as opposed to any other PT which measures 25 iui HCG)
So now I feel heartbroken & I can't get out of this mindset


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww babywish..You may still get a positive hunny...don't lose hope.

Now wipe those tears away and think    It's not over yet.

Are you feeling any symptoms at all?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

babywish-hunni it is still early hunni.only a few people are lucky enough to get a pos this early.so dont give up hope you still have along way to go before you know hunni.lol.xxxx.lisa.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well our review appointment went well,asked loads of questions,my consultant said that he cant see that it helped that I was so ill in the last stage of stimming then also after e/t.But there is nothing I can do about it now  He wants us to wait 3 months and I haven't got my head round that fact yet    Cant tell me how my recipient did so that upset me cos I would genuinly like to know.

I asked if I can have more sedation for e/t and he said yes,so thats another £125  then he said cos e/t was also painfull and tricky(they struggled to get the catheter in) that while I was under at my next e/c they will do a dummy run to see if its still tricky and if it is he will strongly suggest sedation during e/t too  so another £125 eeekkkkk

He was dissapointed it didnt work,he was really expecting it to cos my eggs and michaels sperm were fab apparently    so thats one good thing.So the egg share team are gonna contact me soon so we can get the ball rolling

Not quite sure I can wait 3 months now   

Loads of love 

Kelly x  

Susanna-aw hunny I know its so hard not to test,but you are way too early hunny,still keeping everything crossed for you sweetie  

Tweets-glad the scan went well and that you can start stimming.loads of luck sweetie!!   

Emily-can you put me on the list for waiting to egg share chick,let you know when I get some dates


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Susanna     
It is still way too early to test, as others have said wipe away  
I am sending u    vibes
of course when u do test and get that  u will know its a true one

Tweetie fab news sweetie i will move u up to the stimmers tomorrow honey

Kay hope that ET went well honey

Kelly fab news from ur cons, sorry u have to wait for 3 months tho

Tracy any news on af

Vicki hope u r ok

Helen how was ur appt honey  

Kate hope u r ok

 to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  follow up 09/05 waiting to eggshare dates TBC  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

Babywish ES/IVF  Testing 18/05        

Fuzzier ES/IVF  Testing 23/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 12 or 13/05     

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF Stims 10/05 EC 22/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info (bourn hall) 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kelly-glad everything went well for you hunni.at least you came away knowing how brill you and dh are and now we just need for you to go and get a bfp.believe me 3 months will fly by my wait has gone by so quick i cant believe it is here and im on my way.so hold on tight hunni it will be here before you know it.lol.xxxx.

emily-thanks hunni.great job.lol.xx.

hello to everyone.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya

Thanks for your messages.  Waiting for Af.  Due in a week then hoping to get started.

Kelly - I hope the time goes quickly.  We've waited nearly 2 months now and its gone quickly.

Good luck to everyone testing soon.  Dont give up hope.

Welcome to Kate.  best of luck for your treatment!

Tracy xx

P.S.  I've joined the love ladder thingy as well!!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Babywish - It's way too early for a positive to show yet...  When I got pg with my ds I tested 14 days from EC, 12 days from ET and I had such a faint positive line, I could hardly see it!  In fact I bought some other tests which were apparently more sensitive and it came up as a BFN...  so hang on in there, wait a bit longer and test again!  at least you know now that the HCG is out of your system!!

My scan today was all fine, and also I had a follow up consultation by phone and everything seems to be fine for starting DR's on Monday (15th)...  
Ohhh scarey!!!
Helen xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou tracy and kelly for the welcome - when i get 5 mins i can get to speak to u all a bit more

Hey vicki hope u are ok hun?

Kate xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello, tried to post yesterday like i'd promised and everything crashed  and i couldn't get back on the site    but i'm here today  

Babywish -    have you been naughty with the pee sticks. At least you know the trigger is out of your system. try to stay    cos its way too early to test, they should only just about be implanting now  

Kelly - glad to hear your review went ok, 3 months will fly by. 

Fluffy - good to hear you'll be starting d/r soon  

Pickle - hope your af arrives on time, let me know when you want a dance doing

Mrs Redcap - it's always the way, perhaps you could keep a secret stash of cash that no-one knows of. its a real downer when you save then something that needs doing comes along and wipes out the piggy bank.

Tweetie - good luck with your first stimms jab today

Lou - thinking of you hun  

Kamac80 - welcome to the egg share thread.

Emily - how are you hun? hope alls well

As for me, had et on Monday. Transfer was nice and smooth. We had one grade 1  8 cell that had started compacting to become a blastocyst and one grade 1  7 cell transfered. Wasn't really expecting them to be so good because of having so many eggies at ec so was really pleased. I test on the 23rd May. We have named our little embies Fizz and Fuzz, just found it easier to visualise them and talk to them by given them names.

Love to you all 

Kay


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fuzzier-great embies hunni thats fantastic news.now like i said on sprungies you take it easier than you would normally as you are still recovering.lol.xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thankyou kay and i look forward to chatting to u all a bit more soon

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope this message finds u well

Fuzzier  on the  sending lots of  to fizz and fuzz!!

Tweetie  today for ur first stimming injection  

Sos sending lots of   hope scan went well today

Helen less than a week til ur down regging  honey

Love to everyone i have missed
Emilyxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi

A very humble   me.....
Well what can I say? it wasn't bloody worth it, testing so early has left me devastated & just can't pick myself up despite the fact that I knew it was far too early.  I "feel" I'm not pregnant & I've basically written this cycle off & tried to work out with DP about our next go. 

Kay ~ lovely news about your embies. Don't test early as I did, no matter how tempted you may be... keep Fizz & Fuzz nice & warm .

Helen ~ thanks for your message hun , good news you start DR in just a few days. Good luck & hope this is the one for you. 

Tracy ~ it's come round so quickly, hope this is the one for you too.

Twetie ~ how's the 1st day of stimms ?

Kelly ~ good news on your follow up babe. Like the others said 3 months will fly by, in the meantime have fun naturally   

Emily ~ the lovely   , thanks for you message hun, temptation got the better of me then left me picking up the pieces

Take care
xxxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Babywish - like i said hun your embies would only now just about be implanting so you wouldn't 'feel' pregnant yet. You have a whole week to go before test day, as hard as it may seem that is where you need to focus your energy and disregard the test you have done now. Try to visualise your embies snuggling in making themselves nice and cosy in your womb. I'm sending you lots of      and hope that you can bring yourself back on track for the last week of this cycle. I know you can do it hun cos you said yourself that you knew it was way too early. 
Take care

Kay


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello lovely ladies
sorry for being AWOL but the last week has just been dreadful, cant seem to pick myself up atall, loads of stuff going on in my head feel like it will burst soon   ended up in A&E at 12pm last friday night by ambulance   pains like u wouldnt believe then reacted badly to morphine so not a good night after being in there hours they told me u have a faint + pg test  OFCOURSE I DO U MORONS I HAD A HCG A WEEK AGO !!!! which i had told them 5 x's they said it looked like a urine infection then and sent me home with antibiotics   
Feeling better now well physically anyway, we have our review on the 23rd May not that they will tell us anything we dont already know MY BODY IS CRAP  
I doubt they will let me eggshare again and at the mo not sure i could will see what they say i guess.

Now onto nicer things
Great news Kay on your ET keep ya fuzz and fizz nice and snug
Susana    will be round to yours with a big stick and smash any reamining stix u have u can have more next week on test day, ( am nipping out to my mums for abit today but will call later on)
Welcome Kamac80 good luck
Emily my lovley hope u r well lots of love n hugs to ya
MrsRedcap hope the tyres dont cost too much i know how hard it is to save well i just dont  
helen,Tracey, tweetie,sos, hope u are all well big hugs
and last but not least Kelly great news on your review like the others have said 3 months will fly by just think of the long hot summer with Oliver with no drugs enjoying the summer then being ready and refreshed for when you go again.
Right am off for a bath and then off to visit my mum and sister they off on there jollies tomorrow is weird will miss them dont normally   

massive hugs to all hope i havnt missed anyone if so am sorry  
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi everyone hows things?

scan went better yesterday 7 follicles up 2 size and 4 that might catch up in time! i just hope they are all good and we have got enough to share, had pregnyl injection at 12.30 last night and got e/c 12.30 tomorrow lunch timeand hopefully e/t sun or mon fingers crossed,only 2 days behind schedule but seems to have been forever!! don t know how i ll cope with 2ww! hope you are doing ok kay and fiz and fuz are nice and comfy! babywish stay positive think good things and things will be good x hope everyone is is feeling ok? sos x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I am so busy at the mo so not posting much,not until I get more info from the egg share team anyway,but just want you all to know I am thinking of you all 

Susanna-I did exactly the same as you hunny,I called my clinic just for reassurance really,and it really helped.

Firstly if you havent already throw that nasty wrong pee stick away,you know you did wrong by testing but you couldnt help it.

secondly-there is absolutley no reason why it hasnt worked,pick yourself up,smile and say " I AM PREGNANT" Just thinking more posotively will really help you to feel better hunny,I know exactly how you feel and it is so hard to think posotive,get busy doing some baking or go for a gentle walk or pop and see a friend,it all helps,just wish I could be there to give you a big hug   ps shout at me if I am being bossy 

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya

Kelly ~ you're not being bossy darling, you're so right!! I feel better today about things & have come round & thought that if it is a neg, then we're just gonna try again till it bloody works!   . Thanks hun  

Lou ~ OMG just read your post   , how awful honey, I hope you're feeling better , looking forward to chatting to you later  

Kay ~ like Kelly, you're also right . You take it easy & put your feet up for a few days  

Sos ~ thanks for your message, good luck for tomorrow hun, hope it goes well for you.   

Everyone else hope you're OK.

Take care
Susana


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Lou - so sorry to hear you've been unwell and had such an awful time of it. Glad i made you laugh with my drug induced story,...i have more. . . but not as funny. Now stop putting yourself down, your bodys not crap. They may just need to review and change any part or all of your protocol, but you did produce enough to share so i'd have thought they'd see that as a huge plus. 

Susanna - glad to hear your feeling better about things. Just make sure you leave any pee stick alone till test day  . 

Kelly - glad to hear that your keeping busy that way your time will be here before you know it.

Sos -   yay well done with the trigger hun, good luck for tomorrow, i'm sure you'll be fine. are you feeling better or do you still have side effects? my side effects are almost all gone now still getting the odd flush but nothing severe.

Tweetie - posted you in sprungies. . . . well after this i will.

Kitty - good luck for tomorrow hun, hope your test shows  

Went for a walk into town today, took it nice and slow which did dh's head in as he's a real fast walker. Going to the Eden Project tomorrow, i love it there cos for some reason it really has a calming, chilling, positive effect on me.

Love to anyone i've missed

Kay, Fizz and Fuzz


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

anybody up? omg the day has finally arrived!! e/c today @12.30 got to be at clinic at 11am, the trigger shot has def done its work to me- my tummy is swollen and i can definately feel the follys, fingers crossed i have enough to share i will be so upset if we dont, i have done everything i possible could, eaten healthily cooked all home made foods no added preservatives, no alcohol no t no coffee loads of water etc etc i have been overall positve and exited but now i m a bit nervous, i pray its all goona b ok.

fuzzier- no side effects now, a few headaches when started stimms but feel ok now apart from tender tum! hope fiz and fuz are ok x

baby wish- sending you loads of     x

kelly-glad your follow up went well, 3/12 should fly be just have to keep yourself busy, have u got any hols?

lou- hope you are feeling better? sending u lots of love and   

emilyjb- thx for you message and your help in chat rm with link re pregnyl, we took it out 1/2hr b4 and it seemed ok, clinic phoned the next day and said that was fine, taking it out of the fridge makes it easier and more compfy.

sweetkitty good luck for your testing today? thinking of u    xx

right best get myself ready, hi to everyone else hope all is well? lots of love sos x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

good luck to both SOS and Sweetkitty today for different things obviously !!!!!
will do personels later am having to take my mum and sister to airport they fly on jollies and we are stuck here !!
It is rumbling with thunder and i hate driving in rain hope it stays away till i get home !
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope that all is well with u all

Just a quick one from me

SOS thinking of u as u are having EC about now  

Sweet kitty been thinking of u also 

Be back later to do more personals
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

I'm a happy chappy this morning...My mate text me this morning and said she sold my son Grant's special needs buggy for £180 woooohooo thats some money towards my egg sharing  

She borrowed it from me a while ago to use for her daughter as Grant has outgrown it she then got one of her own and I asked her if she could sell it for me.

I'm a happy bunny now     I'm now one step closer.

Hope all of you are ok today.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Vicki,

that's great news!!  your well on your way now!!  

Helen x


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

hi everyone just popping in quickly to say hi. still feeling a bit tender, was very emotional after e/c yesterday as only collected 5 so unable to share, i was very disappointed and felt so sorry for the poor reciepient but the e/s coordinator reassured me and said i had tried and that was more than most people are willing to do and to focus on us now 5 is a good no.  it was agony waiting for the phoone call this am, clinic phoned 4 have fertilised they are going to phone tom when they have devided to tell us the grades, e/t hopefully mon, i m so exited. hope everyone else is well. love sos x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww sos what a shame hunny.

Lets hope they divide well and you get your BFP.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Great news SOS rest up and all the best for ET, 4 fertiltised which is great.
take great care
lol
lou xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sos-really great that 4 fetilised hunny,I am sure the recipient will understand.Your number 1 and hopefully you are well on the way to a much deserved bfp   good luck for e/t,keep us posted 

Susanna-how are you hunny  

Big loves to all

I am gonna give the egg share co-ordinator a call this week to see whats happening 

Kelly x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Good Luck SOS, sending you lots of glue so that the little embies stick.
Are you getting 2 implanted and saving 2?
Thats one thing I have been thinking about today, what happens if you ultimately want more than 1 - though at present 1 would be more than I could ask for, do you just hope you have enough eggs to share and then get enough fertlized to freeze, its all soooo complicated


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

How are you all? Just wanted to let you know that it's a BFN for us, AF has arrived & 4 different PT's have shown neg. results, phoned clinic & I've stopped pessaries. 
Review is on 15th JUN.

I can physically feel my heart ripping in 2      

Take care & good luck to everyone else

Masses of hugs &  
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Susanna i am so very sorry to read of your BFN honey
sending u and dh a gr8 big 
thinking of u both

SOS hope that ET has gone well today

Tweetie  for ur stimming scan

Tracy hope ur af arrives on time

Kelly hope that u get some joy from the eggshare co-ordinator

Helen  for starting to down reg tomorrow

Love to anyone i missed
Love Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  follow up 09/05 waiting to eggshare dates TBC  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

Fuzzier ES/IVF  Testing 23/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF Stims 10/05 Scan 19/05 EC 22/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 15/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info (bourn hall) 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Susanna, I am so sorry about the bfn hunny,please look after yourself and give each other lots of cuddles,thinking of you loads 




I called the egg co-ordinator today for a chat and she asked when my period started before the bfn,she said my next peiod is due at the weekend,how stupid was I to have forgotten or not worked out my dates   anyway she said to call her on day 1 and she will find a recipient for me  then I can hopefully start on the period after that       so I am not waiting 3 months after all  

Right must dash and read through all this re mortgage paperwork   be glad when its all done

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Susana am sorry hun        to u both
u know where i am if u want a chat/b*tch/cry anything really
massive hugs
lol
Lou xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Susana I'm so sorry about your BFN.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

babywish said:


> Hi girls
> 
> How are you all? Just wanted to let you know that it's a BFN for us, AF has arrived & 4 different PT's have shown neg. results, phoned clinic & I've stopped pessaries.
> Review is on 15th JUN.
> ...


Oh Susanna 

I am sat here crying for you - please hun you know where I am

T xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Susanna - so so sorry to hear your sad news...  I really do hope that you feel better in time and will try again when you feel able to.

Kelly - great news that your starting again soon...  I remember someone saying that it's more for mind (emotionally)  when clinics make you wait 3 months, your body is more than capable of going again pretty quickly, infact one person I know had her best cycle yet from having a back to back one!!

I had my first DR jab tonight!!  can't believe it's come so quickly!!!  but so petrified now of every scan that I have..  will just be pleased to get to EC this time (though of course if Im lucky and get a BFP then it will be a bonus).

Helen xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry about this...need to rant and pour my heart out a bit.    

Got a quote for tyres on the 4WD the cheapest we could get was £158 for two. Just what I don't need at the moment. I'm getting to the point now where there is something telling me not to do this, like some kind of omen. As soon as I think I'm about there something like this happens, I knew that we needed new tyres but I thought that they would have held out a bit longer but alas that was not to be. Both back tyres are flat! so now I've got myself all stressed now trying to find ways to get the money together to fund the egg share.  

I just feel like saying 'Sod it' I'm giving up. All I want is a child with my DH as he loves children so much and want to give him the same experience his brother has had these past few months with his 6 month old daughter. I feel such a failure...I'm mad at Aberdeen for not telling me egg sharing existed when I first went two years ago otherwise I could have had a baby by now...I didn't even know egg share existed until January when I joined here....I'm mad at Motability as you only get limited mileage (45,000 over three years) we're already over the annual mileage your allowed so hence the reason why we had to buy a second car...They don't make any allowances that we live in a rural area and have to travel miles to go shopping and my son's hospital appointments etc....I'm mad at my family by not helping me a little bit financially towards the treatment and moral support 

I feel like I'm nearly at breaking point and just want to curl up into a corner and sob my heart out I'm trying my best but something is always getting in the way in one thing or another.  

Sorry for being so dismal and gloomy...I'm not normally like this

Love

Vicki x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Vicki - i've pm'd you hun. sorry to hear your so stressed

Susanna - so sorry for you hunni  

Helen - good luck with d/r, hope you don't get too many side effects. 

Lou - how you doing hun

Kelly - thats fab news that you won't have to wait so long after all

Sos - posted to you on sprungies, great names for your embies

Kitty - hoping it was good news for you hun

Emily - hope your keeping well hun. Hope to have a result for you on Monday as i'm having a blood test taken on Saturday results with gp monday sometime.

Still feeling quite positive and if anything i'd say i do feel a bit different. I have really sore (.)(.) and i've started to have waves of nausea, and i've become a bit of a knicker checker    

Take care everyone

Kay


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Vicki - Not sure if this will help, but it may be worth seeing if you've got a part worn tyre place near you as your find they're be much cheaper!  Weve got one near us and they normally only charge £10 - 15 per tyre and they're really good tyres! (ob as yours are for a 4wd they might be a bit more) what I would say is though, if you do go to one of these places, ask that they aren't remoulds as I've heard remoulds can be a bit dodgy!  also ask to see what the tyre is like that they're putting on, before they do it..

Well day 2 for me now, and still feel relatively normal    

Helen xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers Girls.  

My head is still cabbaged though...Went to bingo tonight at the local sheltered accomodation so that occupied my mind a little...and I won £2.50 big wow lol.

Still don't know what to think about everything...I keep getting bouts of brain freeze thinking of ways and solutions. 

But as I said earlier, sorry I'm so dismal..it's not in my nature to be like that I'm usually a happy, smiley person who doesn't let anything get her down. But all this is tipping me further and further over the edge.

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

mrs redcap-we are only human and even the most jolly person gets a bit down once in a while.i am like you and most of the time am jolly and high spirited,sort other peoples probs out for them but hey hang on a min where are they all when i am a bit down and need a shoulder.they say i cant be down i am so jolly,well excuse me i am human too and have feelings and emotions,they dont come down very often but they do sometimes.you are fine hunni and have just had some bad luck at the mo but it will pick up and get better i am sure hunni.you take good care and things will turn around for you hunni.lol.xxx.

babywish-i am so sorry hunni.i hoped it would work for you this time.take some time and have a good think about things for your review and i wish you loads of luck for the future.lol.xxx.

kelly-glad to see that all has gone well and you wont have to wait too long for next go.thats what used to get me through my bfn's was moving on and planning next tx.lol.xx.

fluffy-goodluck with d/r hunni.hope you dont get the side affects.fingers crossed for you hunni.lol.xx.

sorry not too many personals girls but i have a stinking cold that has now gone onto chest and so coughing alot as well now and it really hurts.will be back later.i have scan on friday for follie check and all being well ec monday.will let you know how it goes.bye bye for now.goodluck.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## Julie2039 (Jan 11, 2006)

Message for Babywish

I am so very sorry you got a BFN.  Hope you and DH are ok.  Sending loads of hugs and kisses to you.  Take the time out you need to become strong again.  I felt when we met that we were pretty much on the same emotional level.  Take care xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

You may remember I said a couple of weeks ago my mum gave money to my mate for her wedding and I was undecided whether to go the wedding or not. 

Well I've decided not to go and told her last night. I said I can't afford to come down as the egg sharing takes priority and need to save every penny I can, I explained to her that I only have 12 months in which to do it in and unfortunatly this comes first as I'm not getting any help from anyone else like from family..not even moral support. I didn't mention about the money my mum gave to her. She said that she'd pay half my fair down to hers but I still said no.

I know I've probably upset her as she slammed the phone down on me.

I'm just waiting now for either a phone call from my mum to give me down the banks...and she'll probably call me a selfish cow but hey...life isn't a popularity contest.

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mrs Redcap
Just been reading some of your posts - sorry to hear about the bad time you are having. We have struggled ourselves to finance 2 IVF cycles (both BFN's), and ended up having to remortgage our house (I am a receipient not a donor so the cost is more).
I found a great website specifically for people looking for ways to finance their IVF treatments. There are message boards a bit like FF with loads of financial advice from people. Don't know if its what you're looking for but just in case here is the link for you.
Good luck
Love
Tracy

www3.fertilethoughts.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-248.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Jyst had a skim through the posts and it seems that lots of us are having bad times at the mo.  Sending big hugs to you all.

AF due today but no sign.  Want to get started again!!!!!!  Grrrrrrrr.  Phew..feel better for that little shout!

Tracy


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girlies!
Hope u all dont mind me joining in?
Well its all going so well for me and very quickly too!!! 
I had my inital consultation 2weeks ago and i now have had my follow-up and just waiting now to come on to have my hormone tests hopfully next week if af doesnt play up which she is normally fine.i have also got my councilling next week to and iam on the pill to make sure my periods go with the recipent wen they match me up  i have also had my charaistics done too thats all within 2weeks We cant beilieve how quick it all has went me or the consultant werent expecting this all to go happening str8 away wooohooo
This will be my first egg sharing scheme and my first attempt at icsi!
I am just waiting now for my blood results to come back if there all fine then were on the goooo! i will then start injecting suprefract woohoo 
Want to wish all u girls all the luck in the world that all ur treatment ends in a lovely BIG FAT POSITIVE we alllll so much dereseve to be mammy`s and daddy`s!
I will hopefully try my very best to catch up with u all and get to no u all i have chatted to a fair few of u in the chatrooms or posts wot a lovely bunch of girls u all are
Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Welcome to the thread Kelly
Hope af arrives on time for you

Tracy hope that af arrives for u soon will do a af dance for u over the weekend

Helen hope the down regging is going ok

Tweetie  for ur scan tomorrow

Kay sending   

sos thinking of u hope that the  is going ok

Babywish and Lou thinking of u both

vicki sorry that things are rough for u atm honey
am sure whatever happens ur mum will come around

Just a quick post tonight from me as want to get ready for BB!

Love to everyone
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  follow up 09/05 waiting to eggshare dates TBC  

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Sweetkitty Es/ICSI  Testing 12/05      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF EC 22/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 15/05     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap awaiting info (bourn hall) 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya 

Tracy - heres a lovely af dance for you hun hope it brings her on
      

Vicki - did you get my pm? its just a thought hun, let me know if you want more details, doesn't sound like your having much fun at the mo with your friend i hope that she is able to read between the line of what you said to her, doesn't sound like much of a friend to me. 

Endolass - hope you don't mind the shortening, the time will fly by hun and before you know it you'll be on your 2ww. good luck with your tx

Emily - thanks for the   hun. I have a feeling iykwim, and i'm sooo tempted to go and buy a pee stick. I feel sooooooooo sicky and more so each day, the (.)(.) are soooo tender, what do you reckon it's bloodtest day tomorrow(12 days post et) but wont get results till monday, will a pee stick work?

Sorry not so many personals but i do hope that everyone i've missed is taking care of themselves

Kay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Kay,

I did get your PM hunny thank you. Any details would be appreciated  

Had a text off my mate this morning apologising for slamming the phone down as she was 'upset' with me. As if I haven't been upset over these past 2 yrs and now the clock is ticking. 

I'm still not going to the wedding though. This egg share is my priority.

Vicki x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks very much for all your messages. I'm still so sad     . How have you moved on?
I'm dreading going back to work on Monday ( I've been off for a few wks )where in my office alone there are 2 pregnant girls & the rest are TTC naturally for baby no 2     . There might even be yet another announcement when I get back. God I hate being so bloody bitter & twisted, its nobody's fault we're having to go through this, so how can I put a brave face & move on & not let it affect me?
There's no escape from it, that's the worse thing.


xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Kelly-welcme to the thread,could get a little confusing with 2 of us  

Susanna-I am thinking of you loads sweetie,its gonna take time to get over the bfn,but soon one day you will find the strength to go on hunny,be proud of yourself for all the hard work you have put in so far,big hugs hunny 

Kay-loads of luck for test day hun if I dont come on before then    how you feeling??

Tracy-know how you feel waiting for af,as soon as I get mine I have got to call the egg team so they can start matching me again,then I can start on the af after that  

Big hello to all you other lovlies 

Kelly x
Loads of love to all


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-thanks for the gooluck message for my follie scan and just wanted you to know that all is good and i have 33 follies and go for ec on tuesday morning.thanks emily for your support.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic news Tweetie

 for EC on tuesday honey
Will be keeping  darlin

just a quick hello to everyone
asda is calling!!

EMxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a quickie to let you know i've done a hpt and got a  . So shocked off for a cup of tea to calm down 

Back later

Kay


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

just a quickie from me

to say

Kay

 on ur  fantastic news enjoy!!
 

Enjoy!
Emilyxx

PS also  to Tweetie for EC tomorrow


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-thanks hunni.i am so excited and will let you know how it goes hopefully sometime tomorrow.lol.xxx.

fuzzier-i have updated sprungies list with your news and posted to you there aswell hunni.congrats on your     .so pleased for you hunni and hope we can all follow you with ours aswell.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Kay-oh my god   you sound so calm,well done hunny   

Tweets-loads of luck for e/s hunny   

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP.  xxxxx

Tracy xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats Kay really pleased for ya 
Tweetie fingers crossed all goes well for EC tomorrow
massive hugs to everyone
Susana hope work wasnt too bad big hugs
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Lou

Sorry honey i missed wishing u well for ur review appt
Hope it went well darlin
thinking of you

Emxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Mixed emotions.  Af started so will speak to cliic today about getting started again but got a phone call last night to say my grandad has died.  Anyone following my last cycle and since then will know that I mention him alot.  Got to sort lots of stuff out today.

T xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaawww Tracy - so sorry to hear such sad news hunni. Take care of yourself at this terrible time 

Lou - hiya hunni how are you? hope your follow up appointment went well and gave you some answers

Kelly - how are you hun? bet your wishing the days past and that af cant come soon enough eh?

Susanna - hope your return to work wasn't too traumatic for you. I don't think your being bitter and twisted i think it's totally natural to think 'why them and not me'. 

Fluffy - how you doing hun, a week in already

Tweetie - hope everything went well with ec and that your huge number of follies produced an egg-cellent result

Vicki - well done with getting the dosh for treatment sorted, you must be over the moon. Hope it all comes together for you so that you can get going real soon.

Went to see gp (a locum) today cos i now have ohss, another side effect to add to the list, he is happy for me to stay home as long as i rest and drink loads but have to go back if it gets worse. bHCG level came back as 84.4. Have to see my own gp next week to get him to book a scan.

Take care all you lovely ladies

kay x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Tracy-I am so sorry about your grandad hunny      thinking of you loads 

Kay-you still on   

Lou-hope you appointment has gone well sweetie,keep us posted 

Susanna -hope your ok sweetie 

Well I was stupid enough to have thought I might have got pg naturally   did a hpt this morning and it was BFN,no surprise there then.

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Tracy so sorry to read about ur sad new  
Thinking of u darlin

Kay rest drink rest drink rest drink !!
Beta looking good honey  
Your going to be a mummy!!

Tweetie hope ec has gone well today

Kelly  sorry to read about the peestick

Love to anyone i havent mentioned

I wont be around tomorrow, but will check in later.
I am off to see my prof for an urgent appt

Take care 
Emxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emily,

Hope everything os ok sweetie     

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks for your messages.

Kay ~ that's fantastic news ! you must be sooo happy. Hope we all get there on day too xx

Lou ~ it was lovely chatting to you darling. We're gonna have to meet up soon xx

Tweetie ~ how did EC go honey? hope they got loads of nice eggs , have plenty of rest ready for ET. xx

Tracey ~ sorry to hear about your grandad . Take good care. xx

Kelly ~ how are you hun? xx

Emily ~ hope you're OK xx

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

Chat soon
Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls.hope you are well.  

emily-hope everything goes ok at your meet with prof hunni do let us know.  

kelly-sorry the o naturel hasnt worked hunni but we live in hope dont we.lol.xx.  

pickle-sorry to hear about your grandad hunni and af aswell.i hope things go well when you chat to clinic.you will have alot going on at the mo so take it all in your stride hunni.lol.xxx.

hello to everyone else i hope all is well and things are going well with tx.lol.xxx.  

as for me well update is that we had ec today and got 16 eggs,so really pleased about that and now just for the call tomorrow to see how they have done over night and when et will be.unfortunatley ec was very uncomfortable and had to have sedation upped and more painkillers aswell and then when i went back to recovery and to the ward i started with a migrain and without thinking took 2 migralief so sort of overdosed and so felt really unwell and dizzy with sickness.i feel much better now and just abit of a sore tumy but nothing too bad.thanks for thinking of me and hope to chat soon.goodluck everyone.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Kay fab news!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Tweets-wow loads of eggs,well done sweetie,sorry to hear your had a bad e/c,must admit to the same problem,I am dreading the next one.Keep us poated on your eggies progress hunny 

Susanna-I am not bad ta hunny,how are you lately 

Big hello to all !! AF started today so I will give the egg share team a call tomorrow so they can start looking for a recipient for me 

Kelly  x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies
thanks for the well wishes  
I would like to say all went well but it didnt    It seems that my eggs are no good atall   out of the 10 they got none fertilised not for me or my recipeant so we are just devastated i dont know how to feel after 14 long years of ttc we now find that this is why, i felt relieved yesterday but last night in bed i was just numb cant understand why this has happened, and knowing i will never have my own child is harder to accept than i thought it would be   i truly just dont know how to feel,
right am off b4 i start to    all over my laptop.
massive hugs to everyone sorry for the me post 
lol
Lou xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

lou-i am so sorry hunni.i havent got any words that will make this easier for you.please know i am thinking of you.(((((hugs))))).


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lou,

Hunny I cant even begin to imagine how you feel right now hunny,thinking of you loads!!! Please take your time to get through this,we are all here whenever you need us sweetie!!!

Kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Lou honey, I'm so sorry you're feeling so low today  
I'm thinking of you hun & if you don't feel like chatting tonight I understand so don't worry.  

You know where I am if you need anything darling 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Lou.  I'm so sorry.  What a horrble situation.  Take care. xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww Lou I'm so sorry darlin.

This is what I'm worrying about myself, being told my eggs are no good and will need donor egg myself.

Thinking of you

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls sorry i havnt posted for a while on here i have been searching a load of websites and looking into egg share with ICSI to see if i can bring my costs down. 

Looking to start saving now to maybe try ICSI this time next yr so a bit of a wait but know it will be worth it in the end!

Also my hubby has agreed to try vitamins and acupunture to assist his swimmers so will have fun ttc naturally in the meantime!!

Kate xx

PS. hope everyone is ok?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaawww Lou hunni i am so sorry to hear such devestating news. Can't begin to imagine how you must feel. Take care of yourself hun. wish i could reach through my pc and give you a huge hug

Kay


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls just a quick update from me.i am in at 2.30 for et today and so far there are 2 good 4 cell embies to go back so fingers crossed they will maybe of done abit more by the time we get to the clinic.fingers crossed.lol.xxxx.will be back later to do more updates.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tweetie,

Good luck hunny lets hope those embies make themselves nice and snuggly in your womb! 

     

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Just popping by to say  to Tweetie for ET this afternoon

sending lots of  and   

Emilyxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tweetie,

Loads of luck for your e/t hunny,great to hear you have some good strong embies                 

Lou-hope your ok hun??still thinking of you loads  

Kelly x

ps-callad the clinic today and they are now looking for a recipient for me


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there

Lou ~ a big  

Tweetie ~ hope ET went well hun, plenty of rest now   

Kelly ~ That's fab news hun, won't be long now till you start again! 

Kay ~ how are you feeling? Have you got the date for the first scan ?

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all OK

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats great Kelly.  Lets hope it isnt too long until you start again.  We got a new treatment plan through and we start again in a couple of weeks - yippee!

T xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Pickle-wow thats quick for you then   must admit I hate this waiting in between,cant wait to crack on!!!

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend

Kelly x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

It feels a bit strange to be honest.  I was trying so hard to get through this waiting in between treatment (and dealing with pregnancy announcements etc in the meantime) that the next round of treatment kind of crept up on me!  How u feeling?

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I know what you mean hun,All of a sudden all the scans etc will start and thats the stage where you practically live at the clinic  

I am not too bad,excited but oh so nervous and scared,you seem to forget how bad it really was, then you realise your gonna go through it all again and you still might be in the same boat after it 

Must try to be more posotive though

Hopefully we wont be too far apart on this cycle eh??

Kelly x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep - It'll all start again soon.  Quite excited about it.  Got a horrible cold/sore throat thing so trying to fight that off.  Also, as I posted earlier, my grandad died earlier in the week so had his funeral yesterday.  Will be glad to put this week behind us.  Its our wedding anniversary next week so would like to do something nice for that, and then start treatment again.

Hows everyone else doing?

Tracy xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya 

Kelly & Tracy ~ how are you both?  can't believe how quickly time's come round for your next TX. Tracy sorry to hear about your grandad, this week must have been so hard. Hope you both have good cycles & you get that longed for BFP.     

Tweetie ~ how's the 2WW going? hope you're taking it easy  

Last week we had some more ****e news, DP's MF problems are more severe than we thought, he has antisperm antibodies which means that we may never get a BFP even with ICSI as the antibodies damage the sperm's DNA   . DP's in denial at the mo & he won't consider DS & I'm at my wit's ends, I feel so sad & yet I don't want to give up on the fight to have a baby.

So I don't know what's gonna happen to us, we're waiting to be referred to a Urologist & the review app. @ Care.

Hope everyone else's OK.
Take care
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for your message babywish.  So sorry to hear your news.  Maybe DP is in shock and will be ready to discuss it in time.  I know my DH doesnt feel too comfortable talking about all this, especially his part in in all.  How long until you get your next appointment?  Thinking about you. xxx

Tracy xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Tracy, thanks so much

DP's said really horrible things about DS, he sees it the same as a 1 night stand!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I can't get over how bloody narrow minded he's being about it all & I'm struggling to understand his point of view  
The next appointment's not till the 15th Jun & in the meantime we're waiting to be referred to a Urologist ( although I don't know what he's going to be able to advise... I've already found out there's no cure for antisperm antibodies).

There's nothing we can do now but wait  .

Take care
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I struggle with Dh point of view sometimes as well.  he had SSR for the forst ICSI and it was successful but they didnt get much sperm.  He needs it again for ICSI 2.  I brought up the subject of donor sperm if SSR didnt work this time and he said no.  I have to respect his decision and hope we are not in that situation.  he said that he wants a child to be ours and wouldnt feel the same if it wasnt his sperm.  Its a very difficult situation to empathise with and I struggled to stay calm.  I'm sorry I havent got any good advice to deal with this with other than perhaps give it some time to sink in. He has just found out that he wont father children naturally and that must be an incredible shock.  Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Tracy

xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaaww Susana, your dp must be feeling awful, it must be a hard thing for him to come to terms with. Once he has come to terms with this issue he may come round to the idea of ds, it may just take a while.   for you both. My point of view of using ds is that it's not really that different to another lady using your eggs to have a child. Don't know what else i can say hun.  

Tracy - hope your dh spoils you for your anniversary, after such a hard week you deserve to be spoilt rotten. Hope the next rollercoaster of tx brings you the happiness of a bfp. Hope that your cold/ sore throat clears up soon. 

Kelly - any news about if they've found a recipient yet for you? Really hope it works for you this time, and that you get to have a sibling for Oliver. Any time you need some   sending your way just giveme a shout.

Vicki - any news when you might start? last thing i seem to remember you saying was you got the money side of things sorted. Hope it's not too long before you get going.

Lou - how are you hun? thinking of you  

Struthie - thanks for your good wishes. How are you?

Emily - how are you hun, hope all went well at your appt the other day. October's getting ever closer.

Kate - it pays to shop around as the clinics seem to vary so much in what they charge. Time will fly by and you never know you may still get pg by ttc naturally in the meantime. It was a nightmare getting my dh to take his vits, thought at one point i was gonna have to start hiding them in his food  

Tweetie - hope your ok and coping with your 2ww.

Well i hope i haven't missed anyone.

My ohss doesn't seem as bad today, check up again with gp tomorrow. Had a cream egg yesterday and threw up within about two minutes of eating it so gonna steer clear of choccy.... for now anyway.

Kayx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Cheers Kay.  maybe u should sterr clear of cream eggs!  Shame cos they are yummy!  Saw the doc today and said I didnt want to waste her time if there is nothing she can do for a sore throat but it was pretty bad and had been like that for nearly a week.  Turns out its tonsilitis again.  Still, at least I'm dosed up happily on the antibiotics now!

T xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I have been awol,got loads on at the mo and its all getting a bit much  just wanted to let you know that I have been matched and should start d/r on 25th of June.

Love to all
espescially susanna 

Kelly x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice one hun!!! Good luck.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies, i see things are on the move for most of you.

Susana - hope that as each day passes the pain that you and your dh must be feeling lessens.

Tracy - you must be getting excited hun, just over a week till you start all over again.

Kelly - thats good news hun bet you can't wait for these next three weeks to pass.

Vicki - i see from your ticker that you have less than a week till your egg share consultation. You must be so excited after all the struggle you had in the beginning.

Tweetie - hope you've not been tempted to test yet. Hope those migraines have eased off for you and that your enjoying the sunshine but remember to slip slap slop cos the progesterone can make your skin more sensitive to sunlight

I've been feeling really nauseaus and not just on and off but 24/7. Gp isn't sure if its from the ohss (which seems to be easing) or if it might be a case of double trouble, hopefully we will have my scan appointment through for next week some time so will know for sure then.

Love to everyone 

Kay


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Well still waiting for AF to arrive...two days late now!   Then again it's not too bad if I come on tomorrow or sunday then I can get my Day 3 bloods done. I'm just hoping to god that everything will be ok and I don't get the all familiar 'Sorry nothing we can do for you' line at the clinic. I think I've heard this more than enough.

Kelly (endometriosislass)...So happy your results came back ok.   

KellyD....Good luck    

Tracy...Good luck    

Tweetie...Noooooo stay away from the evil pee sticks  

Susana...    for you

Kay...Hope the sickness goes and that it's due to a good thing!    

Kate (kamac80) Save those pennies hun...Sack off the takeaways    

Love

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls i havent posted here for a wee while and am sorry.
kelly-glad to see things are looking up and you have everything in place for next go thats brill.i hope everything goes well for you hunni and you get your dream vewry soon.lol.xxx.  

mrsredcap-i am trying very hard to stay away from the pee sticks but feel the    need to be keeping a close eye as dont know if i will be able to resisit the temptation much longer.here is an af dance for you though hunni hope she comes soon.lol.xxx.
       

fuzzier-dare i say that THEY as i dont want to tempt fate have gone and so far all is well thanks.it was a nightmare to say the least.how are you doing hunni not long now til scan hey.goodluck.lol.xxxx. 

pickle-hows the tonsilitis hunni.i know it is horrible as i am a sufferer of this and when i get it omg do i know it.it makes you feel quite queezy as well doesnt it.hope it has calmed down now though.lol.xxx.

babywish-so sorry about the dissagreement you and dh seem to be having about the d/s hunni.it is more a pride thing i think hunni and if he is hurting then i suppose i can understand that this might just be adding insult to injury at the mo but given time he might come round and understand it from a different view.perhaps time is what is needed here.goodluck.lol.xxxx.

emily-how are you hunnihope all is well.any news for you yetdid you say you were going to be going through in octthat will be here in no time.goodluck.lol.xxxx.

well girls i am now on day 10 of 2ww,but feeling very positive and chirpy(no noy yurned into a bird).what lovely weather and about time too.perhaps it is a good sign.oh i hope so.i am trying to keep my feet on the ground and not read into anything and wait til day before testing it is hard though.will let you know how things are going.hope to chat soon.lol.xxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Tweetie - You're doing well to resist the pee sticks - keep going!!!  

Thanks for your good luck messages girls.  We start again in a week and I'm getting excited.  Not long for you now Kelly as well. xx

Mrs R - Did the AF dance work?

Hi to everyone else.  

My tonsilitis is clearing up.  The antibiotics are working their usual miracles.  Yippee!  It was our wedding anniversary yesterday.  We went for a picnic next to the river, DH went fishing and I sat and read a book.  We went out for dinner last night to a yummy restaurant.  If I could divorce DH and marry the chocolate tart i ate for dessert, then I'd be tempted!!  Lovely day.  The weather looks great today as well.  

Take care all.

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Ooooh Tracy-choccie tart mmmmmmm  sounds like you had a fab day 

Tweets-sending you loads of warm fuzzy good luck vibes hun                        

Big loves to all,hope you have all got some of this lovely sun 

We are off to a wedding today and we intend to get totally rat arsed at the reception  

Kelly x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Your AF dances worked...I came on this morning!!   I never thought I'd say this but these period cramps feel gooooood! at least I can get my Day 3 bloods done on Monday.

KellyD...Have a great time at the wedding and have a few drinkypoos for us.

Love to all of you

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06  

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  ES/IVF apr  waiting to eggshare D/R 25/06    

Janey02 Natural   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF    scan 12/04   

vicmc ES/IVF      

Ladymoonlight Natural  April   

Fuzzier    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Tweetie ES/IVF  Testing 07/06      

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
sos 1st ES/IVF stims 27/04 scan 08/05 EC 10/05 ET 15/05     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fluffyhelen9999 ES/IVF D/R 15/05 baseline 02/06     

Panda ES/ICSI D/R 01/06     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
MrsRedcap 1st ES appt 07/06 

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar   2nd ES/ICSI D/R 10/06     

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET may   

nedwards ES/IVF Apr  awaiting follow up!  

xxmissnawtyxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou F ES/IVF Apr/May ~ Embie didnt divide  

kamac80 Looking into eggshare 

Babywish ES/IVF May   follow up 15/06  

Endometriosislass ES/ICSI     

sweetkitty ES/ICSI May    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Emily - can you add me to the down regging list?  I started on 1 June and am ES/ICSI, its my first time.

What a beautiful day today - I am running the Race for Life today at 230pm in Harlow Park, Essex and then round my parents for a BBQ.  Have a great day everyone.

Panda xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya 

Panda - I hope your race went well.  I did it a few weeks ago and there was such a fab atmosphere.  How did it go?

T xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there girls.i just wanted to let you all know that even though i know i am naughty and it is day 10 today and i dont officially test til thursday but i have been getting a bfp since friday and today is even darker.i am so chuffed and just hope this time they stay with me.thanks for the support and goodluck wishes and i know it is early and will keep testing til thursday for official result.lol.xxxxx.

panda-goodluck with the tx hunni what are you d/r with?lol.xxxx.

pickle-how are you hunni??lol.xxx.

emily-hope you are well hunni.thanks for your support hunni.lol.xxx.

mrsredcap-so glad the dances worked for you hunni.hope all goes well for you.lol.xxx.

kelly-bet you cant wait to start again goodluck hunni.lol.xxx.

i hope everyone else os ok and enjoying the lovely we have been having.it is supposed to be like this throughout june.lets hope so hey.chat soon girls and will keep you updated.lol.xxxx.


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi tweetie im sooooooooo pleased for u and your an inspiration to me to keep going i go for my 3rd egg share icsi in august its my 5th treatment other 2 were ivf ihave ds from 2nd ivf you have proved if u can get pg once with tx u can get pg again keep positive  tweetie  xxxxx gac


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks gac and so pleased i have given you some hope.always stay positive and believe in it and yourself hunni.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tweetie,

OMG thats fantastic hunny,have you called your clinic??what did they say??soryy loads of questions  so excited for you hun

Kelly  

ps had more than a few drinks for all you lovlies at the wedding on sat


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks kelly but have to wait til thursday official test day before i can ring the clinic hunni and then they will arrange scan if all is well and bfp stays with me.so fingers crossed and staying positive.lol.xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Tweetie
Well done hunnie!!!!!!!!! massive congradualtion i hope everything goes to plan and they lovely big fat positive stays with u and u have a healthy 9months pregnancy!
love kelly


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

endometriosis lass-thanks so much hunni it is so nice to know that so many people are routing for me and wishing as much as i do that it stays positive.i have waitied for a long time for this and am just hoping and praying now.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Hope you don't mind me butting in!  I'm Tazza, A couple of weeks ago i had my consultant meeting and he has refered us for ICSI at the Centre of Life in Newcastle.  He suggested Egg Share to help pay for treatment and after much discussion DH and i have agreed.  So i hope you don't mind if i join your thread.

I got a call from my Consultants secretary asking me to come in on Wednesday for all my tests aarrggghhhh - i'm a bit scared of needles.  DH is coming with me as they are going to check him for HIV, Hep B&C too (that ways its on the NHS rather than us paying).  I'm going to ask a stupid question now   is it just standard blood tests that we will be having or will they be really big needles (i feel faint!)
She spilled off a massive list of things they are going to test for so hopefully one i have these done the ball will be truely rolling!

Tweetie - Hi & Congratulations!  Very pleased for you.

To everyone else - Hello, hope to speak to you all soon

Take care

Tazza x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi hunni normally when they take these bloods they use one needle and pop the tubes on the end until they have all they need in the necessary tubes and send them away so it isnt that bad actually.goodluck and hope all goes well hunni thanks for the message aswell and also welcome to eggshare.lol.xxxx.   .lisa.


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Phewwww! I can handle that, i just imagined something a lot worse!

Take care

Tazza x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Tweetie FANBLOODYTASTIC NEWS am so pleased for u, i hope all goes well  and your   stays with u and then on thursday a scan date is set for ya.
will keep checking in on ya take care
big hugs to everyone keeping it low on here with me no longer being an eggsharer   but onwards on upwards as they say.
lol
Lou xx
p.s tazza the needles arnt too bad hun like tweetie said they use one needle but about 7 viles of blood bl**dy vampires the lot of em !!!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

lou-thanks hunni i cant believe all the messages people have psted me today feel very special.will keep everyone informed of whats going on.thanks again hunni.what are you heading for now then tx wise hunniwhatever it is hunni i wish you loadsa luck with it.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Lisa we looking at donor egg in Czech Republic around sept/oct which we are really excited about sad but excited.
will keep an eye on ya take care
Lou xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Tweetie , You're pregnant!! that's fantastic news hun!!! You've been through so much you deserve it. 
Well done , you're an inspiration to us all , now take you take good care of yourself & your precious "cargo".

Lots of love & hugs to everybody  

xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Tweetie - Congrats!!!!!  Hope it stays a strong BFP.  yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Tracy xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

WOW WOW WOW

Tweetie absolutely fabulous news
I look forward to hearing more on thursday, when ur ready for ur status changing let me know and i will amend u!!

Lou how r u i can imagine u have mixed emotions re DE

Babywish how r u doing

Kelly wont be long before ur on ur way again babe 

Kelly (endo lass) lovely to chat even tho briefly tonight  u can start d/r real soon

Tracy wont be long for u to start D/R   

Any news on Helen i think she had her baseline friday

Tazza welcome honey

GAC wishing u lots of luck for august

Love to anyone i have missed

Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lisa,

Congratulations hunny!!!!!! I'm soooo pleased for ya. Lets hope the rest of us have the same result as you!

Had my bloods done this morning...wasn't too bad, he was just about to do hubby's when he got a call out so have to go back wednesday morning for his and he said that he's going to give me a letter to take to the clinic basically giving them the low down on what he's done.

I've had a splitting headache all day today...don't know why maybe it's because I'm nervous about thursday and thinking about it too much. I asked the clinic about the ID thing they said my expired passport and marriage certificate will be fine.

So now it's just waiting for the big day!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-thanks hunni.i will come in and update thursday official day and hopefully then we will be able to put a bfp next to my name at long last.   

mrsredcap-thanks hunni.i too hope for great results of eberyone else who is going through tx here hunni we all deserve a little gift.glad the bloods went well and goodluck for thursday hunni i really hope it all goes well for you hunni.

pickle-thanks hunni.lovely to hear so many positive thoughts from everyone.lol.xxx.

babywish-what can i say but thanks and such kind words i hope it gives people hope.lol.xxx.

lou-f-i wish you loads of luck hunni.think positive and i hope your dream comes true.lol.xxxx.

goodluck girls whatever stage you are believe and it will happen for you i am sure.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59669.0.html

   

Emilyxx


----------

